

HsQML – Haskell bindings for Qt Quick now with Qt 5 - infodroid
http://blog.gekkou.co.uk/2014/05/hsqml-0300-released-now-with-qt-5.html

======
kelvie
That's awesome. I've been looking into doing something like this a couple
years ago.

------
X4
Cool, I was just thinking.. if only Qt Quick bindings existed.. and there it
is.. just wow!

